# EHEIM Professional Filter 2222



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I want to order the EHEIM Professional Filter 2222 and wonderring if does anyone here own it? 
Does it come with all the equiments: tubes and attachment, etc. Though it doesn't mention in their description, it's kinda pitty not to inclus them. Bigaonline.ca sell it and they mention including the media, what's that suppose to mean?


----------



## juan5pronto (Mar 17, 2007)

I have an Eheim 2026 which is very similar to the 2222 and according to your description every thing should be included, just put it together according to the instructions and away you go. Jack


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

aquaquang said:


> they mention including the media, what's that suppose to mean?


At a couple of sites I was looking at for an EHEIM 2026 filter they didn't include the media, you had to buy it separately. The media being the Ehfisubstrat and Ehfimech you fill the filter baskets with. Every place I checked included all the filter pads, tubing, and basic intake/outflow pipes. If you find a kit it will usually include the media as well. I found a kit at Petsmart that also included the classier grey intake and outflow pipes (as well as the standard green pipes) and all the media - just set up and go.

I just check out bigalsonline.com and it looks like the 2222 has everything you need included.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

i have 3 Eheim 2222, and they all contained media, tubing, and attachments. If it says media that means the Ehfisubstrat and Ehfimech.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I just received mine today, Eheim 2222 looks really impressive. 
I have a question, there's a IN and OUT. There are two tubes which one would go in the right place?
Another thing, do I have to fill water in the canister filter FIRST before plug the electricity in. Because the manual it doesn't give much details, they say it will automatic suck water up...



fredyk said:


> i have 3 Eheim 2222, and they all contained media, tubing, and attachments. If it says media that means the Ehfisubstrat and Ehfimech.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Congratulations on a good buy. you pick up the two tubes, and the one in the right hand is right-just kidding. The longest tube is inlet. 

The first time you use it, it's empty, and to get the siphon started you will inhale on the outlet tube, and it will fill. when you clean it, AFter that first time, leave the water in everything and just use the disconects. Clean canister and fill it with water, hook up, and plug in. 

Tip, if you ever have a problem with it not working, and it's full of water, take the outlet pipe out of the tank, and lower it to the level of the pump where it will begin to flow water.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

On the package that I received, it has two green plastic tubes; one has a few horizontal holes while other it's like a normal. From my understanding logically, the horizontal holes use to distribute clean water from the canister while the other tube suck water up. Correct me if I'm wrong... 

Which one I should plug in OUT and which one IN? 
Their manual is really $%@* bad...



fredyk said:


> Congratulations on a good buy. you pick up the two tubes, and the one in the right hand is right-just kidding. The longest tube is inlet.
> 
> The first time you use it, it's empty, and to get the siphon started you will inhale on the outlet tube, and it will fill. when you clean it, AFter that first time, leave the water in everything and just use the disconects. Clean canister and fill it with water, hook up, and plug in.
> 
> Tip, if you ever have a problem with it not working, and it's full of water, take the outlet pipe out of the tank, and lower it to the level of the pump where it will begin to flow water.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

correct. you have to cut a little piece of flexible green tubing. 

There should be three green tubes. Two of them shaped like a "J" one straight one.
the straight plastic tube with green holes is the spray bar. this goes horizontal along the back of the tank, and it connects to the out flow with the little piece of green tubing.

the longer j tube is intake, the shorter j tube is output. can't picture what they look like, but I'm pretty shure that's how it works. Longer J tube is input. Make sense?


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, let me get this straight,

There are two tubes: 
one is the Intake and the other is the Spray tube with several horizontal holes on it.

From the Intake green tube I should plug into the IN plug of the canister?
and
From the Spray green tube I should plug into the OUT plug of the canister?

and first time use, to make it works
I should fill water in the canister then switch both (In and Out plugs) ON mode?



fredyk said:


> correct. you have to cut a little piece of flexible green tubing.
> 
> There should be three green tubes. Two of them shaped like a "J" one straight one.
> the straight plastic tube with green holes is the spray bar. this goes horizontal along the back of the tank, and it connects to the out flow with the little piece of green tubing.
> ...


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

you are missing a J shaped tube, either input or output. they are slightly different. the input is very long and the output is shorter.

contents should include 
two j tubes
one spary bar

the flexible tubing will directly connect to the spray bar under water. It will go from the OUT plug of the canister and connect to to the spray bar.
like this flexible tubing---------goes over the tank----connect to spray bar under water. yes?

first time use: put intake tube in tank. everything empty; do not fill. 

you will have to suck on the output tube to get the siphon moving. it will slowly fill the canister, and it will fill the output tube. then plug in the canister. I know; it is a lot of work on the first try.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes I have already connect two J shaped tube one for the intake and another for spray bar.

To make the siphon, you will have to suck on tube (Intake one) which goes IN plug of the canister.
or either way it doesn't matter if (intake or spray tubes) will do the job?



fredyk said:


> you are missing a J shaped tube, either input or output. they are slightly different. the input is very long and the output is shorter.
> 
> contents should include
> two j tubes
> ...


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

yes. get going on this. lol


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks for your help
it's working great!



fredyk said:


> yes. get going on this. lol


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

it works like a charm!
Last question, does this filter it's good for a full planted tank? 
Though won't take all nutrients and ferts (no charbon)


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

correct. Like I said, I have three of them on 3 planted tanks.



> Though won't take all nutrients and ferts (no charbon)


 correct


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

How do you maintain after a long period of time?



fredyk said:


> correct. Like I said, I have three of them on 3 planted tanks.
> 
> correct


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

honestly? i don't use the filter floss anymore. just the other stuff; no floss. and i don't clean it all too often either. every few months. water flow is pretty good, and it is not too dirty when it's cleaned. My first one was three years ago, and it is going strong, very little maintenance; just pour out the dirty water and fill up. I would rinse the bio-media in aquarium water. Usually there's cherry shrimp living in it.


----------

